# Etizolam for tren anxiety!



## MinMaxMuscle (Oct 9, 2012)

*Etizolam[SUP][1][/SUP] (marketed under the brand name Etilaam, Etizola, Sedekopan, Pasaden or Depas) is a thienodiazepine drug which is a benzodiazepine analog. The etizolam molecule differs from a benzodiazepine in that the benzene ring has been replaced by a thiophene ring.[SUP][2][/SUP] It possesses amnesic, anxiolytic, anticonvulsant, hypnotic, sedative and skeletal muscle relaxant properties.[SUP][3][/SUP]

Etizolam a thienodiazepine derivative, is absorbed fairly rapidly with peak plasma levels achieved between 30 minutes and 2 hours and has a mean elimination half life of about 3 and a half hours. However, its pharmacologically active metabolitealpha-hydroxyetizolam which has the same potency as etizolam is eliminated more slowly with a mean half life of just over 8 hours. So it can be classified as a short-medium action benzodiazepine.[SUP][11][/SUP] Etizolam possesses potent hypnoticproperties.[SUP][12][/SUP] Etizolam acts as a full agonist at the benzodiazepine receptor to produce its range of therapeutic as well as adverse effects.[SUP][13][/SUP] Similar to other benzodiazepines etizolam binds unselectively to benzodiazepine receptor subtypes.[SUP][14]
[/SUP]
In addition etizolam unlike most other benzodiazepines (some of which can increase levels of estradiol) has prolactogenic effects leading to an increase in prolactin blood levels.[SUP][15]
[/SUP]
According to the Italian P.I. sheet etizolam belongs to a new class of diazepines, thienotriazolodiazepines. This new class is easily oxidized, rapidly metabolized, and has a lower risk of accumulation, even after prolonged treatment. Etizolam has an anxiolytic action about 6 times greater than that of diazepam. Etizolam produces, especially at higher dosages, a reduction in time taken to fall asleep, an increase in total sleep time and a reduction in the number of awakenings. During tests there were not substantial changes in deep sleep. There is a reduction of REM sleep. In EEG tests of healthy volunteers Etizolam showed some characteristics of tricyclic antidepressants.[SUP][5]

[/SUP]Dosage



For anxiety: 0.50-1 mg two or three times per day (maximum 2 mg per day)
For insomnia: 1-2 mg before bedtime
A 1mg dose of etizolam is approximately equivalent to that of 10mg of diazepam.



[SUP]Its also easier to get than xanax or valium. [/SUP]*


----------



## dirtwarrior (Oct 9, 2012)

spam


----------



## Intense (Oct 9, 2012)

How is it easier to get than Xanax?


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Oct 9, 2012)

dirtwarrior said:


> spam



Yeah, us asians eat that for dinner. HAHAHA! But, no... not spam.


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Oct 9, 2012)

Intense said:


> How is it easier to get than Xanax?



Its a private email, good to go though. Ill send you a PM.


----------



## chemiuser (Oct 24, 2017)

Intense said:


> How is it easier to get than Xanax?



It's legal in most states but keep an eye out probably just a matter of time before it's banned everywhere.


----------



## Legitrcendor (Jun 5, 2019)

we producing a large Quantity legal RCs in warehouse, as below:
(Stimulants)
①MDPVP
②3FA-PVP 
③Eutylone
④ EB-Mdma
⑤4CDC
⑥ HEX-151
⑦ MMB-fub
⑧mmbf
⑨PVP-022
⑩ HEP
 Synthetic cannabinoids/ marijuana)
①5CL-ADB ,
②5f-mdmb-2201
③4F-ADB
④MMB-2201
⑤SGT-151
⑥MMB-CHMI -4401
⑦5F-SGT-151
⑧FUB-EMB
⑨ Eg-018
⑩5F-EMB
OPIOIDS ,Opiates)
①U-49900
( Dissociatives)
①Etizolam
②2f-dck


wickr  me at legitsales4real


----------



## Anabolik2k (Jun 5, 2019)

IF anyone here has sleep issues,this stuff knocks your ass out for the night, I need to pick up some more. Its been a while...


----------



## KLB215 (Oct 5, 2019)

MinMaxMuscle said:


> Its a private email, good to go though. Ill send you a PM.


Pm me brother


----------

